# I will be 50 years old soon.



## meatloaf109 (Jul 12, 2015)

On July the 15th I will turn 50. This is something that I have tried to keep from happening. I have lead a life of serious debauchery with the idea of not living to this age. I drink to excess, I smoke too much, I was after any and all ladies, (before I was married), I put salt on everything, even my breakfast cereal,.... all to no avail. 
My physical, (required by my employer), just last week revealed that I am overweight, but am otherwise healthy as a horse. No liver problems, not a "border-line diabetic", no high blood pressure. 
Damn. It's not like I didn't try, or anything...
I was considering a 9mm to the head, except that I have had 13 concussions so far. As I think my head might be made of titanium there may be no point to that, so.....
I guess I will continue on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 12, 2015)

Please do continue on, old friend. I remember 50 as if it were only 7½ years ago. My son turns 30 this year. That is what hit me more than 50



Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 12, 2015)

50's the new 30!


----------



## javlin (Jul 13, 2015)

meatloaf109 said:


> I was considering a 9mm to the head, except that I have had 13 concussions so far.



So your one of those Guy's also ..I myself have had seven.. KO'ed a couple of times w/head bleeding what a mess...But I persist also @54..Stink'in migraines sometimes!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2015)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . *this page left intentionally blank*


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey Paul, 50 isn't as bad as some make it out to be!

I consider reaching 50 to qualify me for the "Mean Bastard" club and a milestone in it's own right.

I've been put to the test with my share of lacerations and contusions over the years and if that weren't enough, just a few months after my 50th birthday, I was put to the ultimate test in that head-on wreck. The old carcass was battered but I've made it back to a semi-motive state. This in itself proves you can't put a mean bastard down easily! 

As far as skulls go, the jury is still out on whether I have a solid, high-grade German head-bone or if it's simply the Scottish ancestry being stubborn again. In either case, I doubt a 9mm or even a .45 would do any damage to my head...perhaps an MG151/20 or a Mk108 would do the trick? 

Bottom line, we're glad you're here and I look foreward to your "I will be 60 years old soon" thread 

* edit *
It also occurred to me that I took this picture about 3 hours before that head-on wreck back in 2013...I know it's not a pickelhaub like yours, but thought you might get a kick out of the Prussian Uhlan helmet and if I had died in that wreck, it would have been the last photograph taken of me while I was alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 13, 2015)

I'd love to be 60 again. That would be turning the clock back 17 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 13, 2015)

Well happy early birthday any way. Hell, I'm 65 wishing that I was 50 again. With that said, now you'll get to join the "THE OLD A$$HOLES CLUB".


----------



## at6 (Jul 13, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Hey Paul, 50 isn't as bad as some make it out to be!
> 
> I consider reaching 50 to qualify me for the "Mean Bastard" club and a milestone in it's own right.
> 
> ...



You can't become an official mean bastard until you pass 60. Then you'll take great pleasure in holding those little turds down and farting in their faces.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 13, 2015)

Ah 50's not so bad old chap, it was at this age that I teamed up with Hilary and it's been a score of great years ever since. True I've had my share of ups and downs and there are a few bits of me missing from the inside, but I'm a happy man with an expectation of have many more years of fun.






So Paul me old mate, keep up the salt, enjoy the drink. Hell man, your almost 50, so now is the time to start living and enjoying life to the full as best you can. So while your drooling over that salted porridge of a morning, switch to a bacon butty, there so much tastier, and when no one is looking, drop a slug of whisky in your coffee.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2015)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Ah 50's not so bad old chap, it was at this age that I teamed up with Hilary and it's been a score of great years ever since. True I've had my share of ups and downs and there are a few bits of me missing from the inside, but I'm a happy man with an expectation of have many more years of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best advice ever!!

And remember when we were kids, we were told to listen to our elders!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 13, 2015)

Well, it's not like you didn't try.........but we are glad you failed.

I am 13 months from being the big 5-0. HOLY CRAP, I am 13 months from being 50!!!! Didn't really hit me until just this moment. I remember my 40th like it was a couple years ago. 

Ah well. There are many things we have control over, but a few things that we don't are birth, time, and death. Embrace it and cherish the ride!


----------



## rochie (Jul 13, 2015)

Keep plodding on mate


----------



## Marcel (Jul 13, 2015)

You guys make me feel young  I'll be 40 next month. When I started here, I was one of the youngsters at 31.... Now I know I'm still one of the youngsters...

From now on, I will call everybody here 'grandpa'


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 13, 2015)

Great Grandpa if you please!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2015)

Catch22 said:


> 50's the new 30!



This is the truth...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2015)

Keep on keepin' on Paul, life is too short!

Look forward to your approaching 60 Post!


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 13, 2015)

Turned 64 a few months back. No major injuries or surgery. As long as you are mobile and relatively pain free it is good.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 13, 2015)

Paul, FIFTY!!, that's a five and a zero, YEARS.... Jeeze! you're just a BABY!! I'd give the left one to be that young again. I have more friends on the Wall than in life.
SO youngin: * “Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, leaking oil, on fire, in a cloud of smoke, reeking of gunpowder, women and whiskey, loudly proclaiming "Holy ****! What a Ride!”
*
It also helps to: *Be the kind of man that the Devil doesn't want to die because he knows you'll take over the place.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2015)

Keep pounding away

Keep those bullets for target practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2015)

Chin up!! I'm 55 and still think I'm 25! Oh, band practice tonight!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 13, 2015)

Njaco said:


> Chin up!! I'm 55 and still think I'm 25! Oh, band practice tonight!!



Yeah, but I'm told That folks like you never learn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you, I have been taking myself too seriously lately.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 13, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 13, 2015)

You will soon get AARP junk mail.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Jul 13, 2015)

56 and glad for every extra year now. Have a bad ticker, kidneys not so hot, fluid retention Blood pressure diabetes (insulin dependant). Every day for me is a bonus. 

Savor your moments after 50. For me, 50 was a great mellower. i didnt have anything to prove past that point and the world tends to just walk on by. Im happy with that

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 14, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> I've been put to the test with my share of lacerations and contusions over the years



Same here Dave - I'm slowly destroying myself, unintentionally of course. Bought a mountain bike at 51 and promptly dislocated two fingers on the right hand. Not to be deterred, they healed and I got back on the bike - knocked myself unconscious and dislocated three fingers with one shattered. But at least it was the left hand this time...

Time to slow down?


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 14, 2015)

What were you trying to prove with the bike? Just find a mellow trail and ride it. Enjoy the scenery.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2015)

Graeme said:


> Same here Dave - I'm slowly destroying myself, unintentionally of course. Bought a mountain bike at 51 and promptly dislocated two fingers on the right hand. Not to be deterred, they healed and I got back on the bike - knocked myself unconscious and dislocated three fingers with one shattered. But at least it was the left hand this time...
> 
> Time to slow down?


"It's just a flesh wound!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 14, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 296708



Ha. I LOVE IT. I just read where Berkeley Breathed is bringing Bloom County back starting in a month or two. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thorlifter said:


> Ha. I LOVE IT. I just read where Berkeley Breathed is bringing Bloom County back starting in a month or two. One of my all time favorites.



Outstanding, I have all the books.


Geo


----------



## Graeme (Jul 14, 2015)

syscom3 said:


> What were you trying to prove with the bike?



Well, nothing really - just hoping to stay fit I guess.



syscom3 said:


> Just find a mellow trail and ride it. Enjoy the scenery.



Yeah, I do - but then that trail sometimes leads to some downhill sections to which I ask myself, can I do that? - of course I can I say, what could possibly go wrong? 






Ahhh, the Holy Grail - great movie Dave!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Jul 14, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> "It's just a flesh wound!!"
> 
> View attachment 296716




Oh no, that's started it...just a flesh wound eh!!!

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikssfUhAlgg_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jul 14, 2015)

Now the BIG 30 THAT was trauma. You got past that, so buck up my friend there are LOTS of us closer to the Hell Horn than you
Remember what's important

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 14, 2015)

lmao....so true


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Paul!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 16, 2015)

Shinpachi said:


> Happy Birthday, Paul!



Thank you, Sir!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 16, 2015)

I have puppies licking my feet and a plate of spaghetti in front of me,....a cold beer, and a woman that provided all of the afore mentioned. Life is good.
Cheers to you all!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 16, 2015)

Happy birthday Paul.



.

I take it you've been given a puppy for your birthday, how exciting and I bet your loving all that toe licking. Have a great rest of the day old buddy, enjoy your beer and the pasta.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 16, 2015)

I didn't see your birthday on the calendar, Paul. Happy B-Day my friend and many many more. 


Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2015)

A VERY Happy Birthday Paul, Enjoy it Big time mate....


----------



## at6 (Jul 16, 2015)

Happy birthday. Wish you only the very best on your special day.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 16, 2015)

For certain sure OLD friend. A very Happy Birthday
and remember there are those of us here that were fighting, dying, bleeding, and killing for liberty while you were still in diapers. And a woman was still providing your meals


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 17, 2015)

Reading this thread makes me feel like a Budenovka in a field of Pickelhauben! It's always stuff like this that helps me realize that I really do need to treasure every single second because I'm fortunate to still be 15 and living well. Happy Late Birthday by the way!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 17, 2015)

Welcome to the club Paul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jul 17, 2015)

What's that Glenn, The Olde Farts Benevolent Society?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2015)




----------

